# how to delete exif metadata



## kind

I cannot seem to erase or delete exif info (metadata) on my files I have read photoshop help pdf  and the instr. manual for cs2 but cant change it.Does anybody know how to do this I am tring to get rid iof the exposure info so my shooting techniques are not revealed to the customer This is my info and I dont want it accessed .I have tried advanced under preferences in bridge but not getting it right,  help!! 
p.s. the camera is a d100 nikon they(nikon) said it could be done in photoshop by saving in another format it was shot in raw and I want to deliver raw on a disc to the customer just without exposure info tagged with it Am I really the first person who is asking about this I have not found any info at all on the web or other forums


----------



## thebeginning

did a quick search and found this, it might be helpful:

http://www.colorpilot.com/exiffarm.html

Hope that helps!  Welcome to TPF, kind


----------



## kind

From the demo of the farm it did not really verify the ability to strip or delete exposure info any other alternatives maybe a free download. thanks


----------



## thebeginning

i'm not sure if you were able to do this...if you havent found this already try it:

http://www.colorpilot.com/exiffarm_delete.html


----------



## ksmattfish

I thought there was a function in CS2 where you can decide what exif data is kept track of.  Maybe look in Bridge? 

I'm having a hard time imagining what useful info a client could really get from exif data.  If they don't know what it all means, then it's useless information to them.  If they do know what it all means, they are going to be able to make a pretty good guess from just looking at the photo.


----------



## kind

still no luck but thanks for the feedbacks The coloerpilot seems to be a paid service and I cant justify it I have a 6-700 $ program (photoshop cs2 ) and I think thats enough for now The problem in brige is when selecting metadata tab and  select exposure info to try and change it,   it will not and I seem to keep reading in my research on this that they are "read only" files . A 3rd party plug in like "colorppilot farm" exif editor should be the right stuff. I also tried "infraview" and it seems to be able to batch process lossless JPG only not raw . Maybe trying to work in raw and submit raw files to the client is too much to ask with photoshop . 
As far as not being able to imagine a use for this exposure info and all the other info included in this metadata I would let you know I am in a situation not of my choosing . I do not want my client to eliminate my position or contracts with him and he is taking any info I give up ( such as exposure info ,techniques , and anything ) to imitate the shots and then do it himself .I offered my service and products (files on disc ) to him , just not the photography lessons . buy an automatic camera and everyone's a professional. Until they realize what you trained and paid for ( your experince ) to be a professional photographer is a whole lot more than just the camera. Thats when they start becoming very interesed in technique and try to mimic the photography ,  they feel they can do themselves. 
Seems when money gets involved in anything you need to fircely protect your position and ideas and intellectual property or it WILL be stolen and you taken for granted or worse. Any expensive lawyer ( and let's face it they are All expensive ) will tell you how difficult this actually is . Let's just hope we all  learn this sooner rather than later . 
I did also try this fix below but am still not able to make it work in bridge or any other application:
Some photographers may not want clients accessing all this EXIF 
information. They may not necessarily like others to know when an 
image was made, or the time taken between shots, or even the type of 
camera used. 
 Software is available that can strip EXIF data out. The Adobe Studio 
Exchange (www.adobe.com/studio) have a free JavaScript for Photoshop 
called StripExif that will remove all metadata including IPTC. To 
use this in Photoshop CS2 you may need to rename the extension from 
.js to .jsx.
I think when I tried the above link it forwarded me to the macromedia site .


----------



## PhotoDaddy

I've tried this exif eraser and it works. Not ideally, but it solves the problem.


----------



## Garbz

In photoshop the "Save for web and Devcies" option does not preserve ExIF data, on top of that it also gives you a handy check box for making sure your images are sRGB, and a quick resize option. If your final output is JPEG then this is probably the quickest way to ensure ExIF data is stripped along with giving you a whole host of neat features to play with.


----------



## JamesMason

A) Do your clients even know what EXIF data is ? 
B) Why should they care what setting you used ?


----------



## musicaleCA

Garbz said:


> In photoshop the "Save for web and Devcies" option does not preserve ExIF data, on top of that it also gives you a handy check box for making sure your images are sRGB, and a quick resize option. If your final output is JPEG then this is probably the quickest way to ensure ExIF data is stripped along with giving you a whole host of neat features to play with.



Except for some reason they...er...don't want to export JPEGs. They want to give RAW files out...No, I don't understand it either.

Though to tack on to what James is asking: Why do you want to give clients RAW files anyway? If they're commercial clients and you've agreed to provide RAW files as per the contract, you'll likely lose nothing by giving them exposure information. They generally don't care how you got the image, they just care about the image (then again that can extend to caring about how you got the image to the point of what camera was used to take it...some commercial clients are indeed that picky, or so I hear). If this for retail, I highly doubt any of your clients know how to handle a RAW file anyway.


----------



## Garbz

Oh I missed that.

There is no way at all to remove the exposure information from a RAW file. The RAW file contains sensor data + all camera settings. More importantly it is all contained in a very proprietary format. I would bet that any attempt of stripping this data out of the file would cause read errors as RAW processors likely don't have any failsafe to handle not having this data. 

Yes you're probably the first person who is asking to hand over RAW files without any additional information (btw this is not ExIF data. The info in the RAW file goes WAY beyond what ExIF stores). The reason is you're probably the first person who is handing over RAW files to commercial clients. What's with that. If they need the highest quality possible give them 16bit TIFF files but never RAW files.


----------



## Dao

This thread is 3 years old ...


----------



## KmH

Yep, newby dredgeing up an old dead thread.


----------



## musicaleCA

Oh crap! Garbz! James! We've been had! >.<


----------



## Garbz

Damm-it must have been before my time. Normally I'd recognise threads.


----------



## nikonjack

Try this:

Easy Exif Delete: Easy Exif Delete - The Free Exif Data Cleaner

:goodvibe:


----------



## JamesMason

This thread needs a silver steak and some holy water. Just like a vampire it never seems to die


----------



## bashan

Hi,
I wrote a small free utility that can help you massively remove EXIF data from your photos.
You can find it here:
http://exiferaser.com


----------



## haring

Actually, it would be interesting to find out how to remove exif from RAW files....


----------

